# Yet another Skipmode thread :D



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

I just thought we needed another Skipmode thread!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

1:32pm. Still no skip mode. I've placed logs on the ground in my backward into the shape of an SOS and set them on fire in hopes of drawing the attention of passing airplanes.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Got mine on my Plus today and tested it out on the premiere of The X-Files--too bad it didn't skip the whole episode!


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Got mine on my Plus today and tested it out on the premiere of The X-Files--too bad it didn't skip the whole episode!


Savings with skip mode are somewhat negated by all the freezes and longer than normal lags in loading shows or info since the new firmware.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Just got mine!


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I had looked very forward to it. When I first got it a couple of days ago, I really liked it, then was sort of eh when TiVo spammed me about it, but now I am very happy. But enough of the ad reminders already.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I love SkipMode, but it's been very sporadic lately. Some shows get it, and other don't. It seems to be completely random. Colony had it last week, but not this week. The People vs. O.J. didn't have it last week, but did this week.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

gweempose said:


> I love SkipMode, but it's been very sporadic lately. Some shows get it, and other don't. It seems to be completely random. Colony had it last week, but not this week. The People vs. O.J. didn't have it last week, but did this week.


Some new shows air twice during the same night, an early and late showing. I wonder if it matters if its the first or second showing of the night.


----------



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

worachj said:


> Some new shows air twice during the same night, an early and late showing. I wonder if it matters if its the first or second showing of the night.


The metadata should be the same.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Amy Schumer's show airs during prime time censored and later after midnight (with the same show ID) in an uncensored version. I'm wondering if that will make a difference, since the closed caption text is (I assume) also censored/uncensored.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Amy Schumer's show airs during prime time censored and later after midnight (with the same show ID) in an uncensored version. I'm wondering if that will make a difference, since the closed caption text is (I assume) also censored/uncensored.


I think there are tags in the CC, not the words.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> I think there are tags in the CC, not the words.


I'm sure there are both words and tags in the closed captions. My thought was that the uncensored version might have closed caption data that differs in some respect from the censored version. If skip data is available for the uncensored version I will be delighted; if not, I will muddle through somehow. Perhaps I will initiate a class action suit against TiVo to compensate for the pain and suffering resulting from us having to use the Skip button again while watching Ms. Schumer swear.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> I'm sure there are both words and tags in the closed captions. My thought was that the uncensored version might have closed caption data that differs in some respect from the censored version. If skip data is available for the uncensored version I will be delighted; if not, I will muddle through somehow. Perhaps I will initiate a class action suit against TiVo to compensate for the pain and suffering resulting from us having to use the Skip button again while watching Ms. Schumer swear.


What I was saying is that the tags are used, not the words. They don't censor the tags.


----------



## DG3 (Apr 7, 2015)

I really like it. As for those who aren't seeing it working perfectly, give it time. It just came out. I'm sure it will all be tweaked to work better.


----------



## PaulNEPats (Aug 11, 2007)

Still haven't received it on mine.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Actually out of my three roamios , only one has skipper mode


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

foghorn2 said:


> Actually out of my three roamios , only one has skipper mode


That's one way to minnow it down, Gilligan.


----------



## hillyard (Nov 1, 2011)

Not here on my plus in seattle


----------



## DG3 (Apr 7, 2015)

tonyd79 said:


> that's one way to minnow it down, gilligan.


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

Loaded on one of mine and what a great addition. I thought it was going to take 10 sec or so to forward but it's basically instantaneous. Well done TiVo!


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

I got it on my Roamio Basic 3/3.


----------

